# Information sur rEFIt



## lutti522 (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

Cela fait plus d'une heure que cherche sur Google à savoir si lorsque l'on installe rEFIt sur son Macbook le démarrage se fait forcément via l'interface rEFIt ou si il y a possibilité de démarrer en automatiquement sous OS X (comme lorsque rEFIt n'est pas installé) ?

Merci d'avance 


Indépendamment du fait que j'ai trouvé la réponse à ta question dans le premier site que renvoie Google à la requête "refit", il y a deux problèmes à régler :

1) Lorsqu'en tête d'un forum figure une annonce "à lire avant de poster", comme celle ci pour "Applications", tu dois la lire, et dans ton cas, aller ensuite poser ta question au bon endroit. On déménage.

2) Lorsque tu t'inscris sur MacGe, tu t'engage "de facto" à en respecter les règles, y compris celles régissant les signatures. Nous ne sommes pas sur un forum "PC" où les signatures prennent plus de place que les posts, il y a des règles, écrites, et là, tu ne les respecte pas :



			
				La FAQ a dit:
			
		

> Signature:
> - 468 x 60 pixels pour une image, soit la taille d'une bannière web classique, avec une légère tolérance dans l'un ou l'autre sens (par exemple pour une image de 500 x 50).
> - Afin de ne pas ralentir le chargement des pages, l'image doit faire 50 ko maximum.
> - Les animations, sinon très discrètes, sont interdites.
> - Si elle est constituée de texte, la signature doit faire autour de 3 à 4 lignes maximum dans le corps de texte par défaut, ou s'inscrire dans les dimensions données plus haut (468 x 60 pixels) pour un corps de texte plus grand. Pensez plutôt à partager votre configuration détaillée dans votre profil.



Donc, je te remercie de bien vouloir faire rapidement le nécessaire pour mettre ta signature en conformité.


----------



## lutti522 (14 Janvier 2012)

Bien bien, d'après ce que j'ai compris rEFIt est une application, un peu spéciale certes mais s'en est une quand même.... j'ai longtemps hésité avec la section Linux mais j'ai préféré la section application parce que j'ai juste besoin d'une petite information sur rEFIt, je n'ai pas besoin de savoir comment installer un multiboot. Je ne voit pas dans quelle autre section j'aurai pu posté....
Enfin bon...

Concernant les règles lors de l'inscription et la taille de ma signature. Je suis inscrit sur tellement de forum en tout genre, il y a pas deux forum qui accepte la même taille pour les avatars et signs qu'il y a un moment ou on ne sait plus et ou on en marre...


----------

